# savage 220 20 ga



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

For those of you that have a Savage 220 20 ga. What Kind of groups are you getting at 100 yds. I have tried diffrent ammo and the best i can do is a 4 or 5 in group.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

What ammo have you tried?


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Carpn said:


> What ammo have you tried?


Hornady sst, federal, remington accu tip and do not remember the rest.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

one3 said:


> Hornady sst, federal, remington accu tip and do not remember the rest.


I know several people who own these guns and all liked Remington accutips , that was gonna be my suggestions . None of the guns cared for hornady SSTs at all . Sorry I'm not more help


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Carpn said:


> I know several people who own these guns and all liked Remington accutips , that was gonna be my suggestions . None of the guns cared for hornady SSTs at all . Sorry I'm not more help


Thank you


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Most of the reviews on ammo for this gun recommend 3" Remington accutips. The 3" version is difficult to find at stores. My gun shoots both 2.75 and 3" accutips with the same accuracy. I only decided to stick with the 2.75" version because of availability and cost. Zeroed in at 100 yards my 130 yard group is -2" providing a 2.5-3" 5 shot group. Hard to beat that for a slug gun. Feels more like a rifle and does not kick like a foster slug.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Flathead76 said:


> Most of the reviews on ammo for this gun recommend 3" Remington accutips. The 3" version is difficult to find at stores. My gun shoots both 2.75 and 3" accutips with the same accuracy. I only decided to stick with the 2.75" version because of availability and cost. Zeroed in at 100 yards my 130 yard group is -2" providing a 2.5-3" 5 shot group. Hard to beat that for a slug gun. Feels more like a rifle and does not kick like a foster slug.


Thank you


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

one3 said:


> Thank you


No problem.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Mine shots Remmy Acu tips pretty good.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

angler69 said:


> Mine shots Remmy Acu tips pretty good.


Thank you


----------



## Pan Fisherman (May 15, 2014)

I don't want to sound like that guy but if the accu tips are that far out I would look at the scope and make sure everything is good and tight I've done my share of homework on this gun and ammo and haven't come across anyone having that big of groups with that combination. I learned the hard way a couple years ago that when buying a gun with the scope already mounted it's worth my time to tare it all the way down to the base plates and tighten from there up. I hope you figure it out sooner than later I know first hand how expensive it can be trying to figure it out


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Pan Fisherman said:


> I don't want to sound like that guy but if the accu tips are that far out I would look at the scope and make sure everything is good and tight I've done my share of homework on this gun and ammo and haven't come across anyone having that big of groups with that combination. I learned the hard way a couple years ago that when buying a gun with the scope already mounted it's worth my time to tare it all the way down to the base plates and tighten from there up. I hope you figure it out sooner than later I know first hand how expensive it can be trying to figure it out


Thank you, I have changed scopes, made sure every thing is tight. I think my next moove my be to send it back to the factory. I really do not want to do that, because of all the hassel to send a fire arm. I my just have to live with it. I have heard such great reviews about this gun.


----------

